# New England Haunt Club 09 Gathering August 1st!



## Garage-of-Evil (Feb 24, 2008)

** New England Haunter's Gathering part 9 **
A decade of Halloween and still going strong!

YES, you heard right... a decade! Well we have been around for 10 years, this is our 9th Gathering, so we figured we would round up. Besides 'decade' sounds better. The East Coast Haunt Club has trick-n-treated you with haunted Halloween fun for a decade. As we look forward, we think back to where we started and what made our event different from others...We were one of, if not, the first Gathering of this kind to be held at a haunted attraction. And let's just say it really adds to the whole experience. So, this year we are going to the Fright Kingdom located in Nashua, NH

Thank you all for making our Gathering one of the longest running of its kind!

When......: Saturday, August 1st
Where.....: Fright Kingdom, 12 Simon Street, Nashua, NH.
Time.......: 10:00 am
Admission: $20.00
** Ages 14 and over only please! **

* Check out our new PayPal option and please don’t forget to RSVP so we know how much food to order!

So far on the agenda....

Haunter’s Hangout - Please bring one of your homemade props, decorations or special effects and be a part of the spooky show-n-tell. * This agenda item will depend on the amount of participation.

Ghosthunting 101 – by Laura Guiliano - Laura has been haunting for over 10 years and is also a part of Para-Boston Investigators, HOME. She will show off some of her ghost hunting equipment and teach us the basics of this growing phenomena. She will also share some of the findings of the Para-Boston team.

101 uses for PVC… OK, more like 10 - By Victor Bariteau (AKA Halloween Zombie) - Victor receives a lot of “How did you do that?” questions in regards to some of his props and surprisingly many of the answers have been “PVC”. As haunters we have all used, or experimented with, PVC at least once – right? If not, why? It's light, easy to work with and best of all, not expensive. Most of us know PVC can be bent and shaped with heat, but this presentation will take you to the next level. Victor has made rib cages, rusty pipes, wing frames, a fancy-shmancy cemetery fence; he has even made a “water cylinder” for a barrel pop-up. Along with PVC, Victor will also touch on how to work with fiberglass for water-proof corpsing.

Victor is Systems Administrator for State Street Corp. and has been Yard Haunting for 13 years in Fairhaven, MA.

Visit his website: Halloween Zombie

Let there be light! - By Jim Wieloch - Jim will demonstrate how to automate lighting and sound effects using computerized Light Controllers. These systems are designed to control simple or elaborate lighting displays. The presentation focuses on the 'LightORama' hardware platform. He will review the available types of controllers from stand-alone controllers to synchronizing hundreds of controllers, motion detectors, animation servos and other devices using a personal computer or master controller. The information is intended for both home haunt and pro haunt applications and will provide examples.

Jim is a Systems Engineer: Manufacturing Automation and Motion Control for In-Motion, LLC. He has been haunting his home haunt 'Graveside Manor' for 9 years and is also co-creator of "A Hauntingly Enchanted Evening" Lantern Tour and Haunted Woods Walk. Both haunts are located in Coventry, CT

Visit his website: gravesidemanor.com

Action packed build it yourself Hauntfomercial! - by Steve O and friends - In a tribute to the late Billy Mays, Steve O from the Garage of Evil has volunteered (begged) a few great haunters into helping him present a live how-to on building not one, not two, but three (THREE!) props in one seminar. These are "must have" props/tools for any haunter and easy to build for all skill levels. As the haunters build the items, Steve will explain every step and give the technophobic among us the knowledge and confidence to build them. When the presentation is done, the 3 projects will be completed and operational so you can see what they do and how they work.

You'll learn how to build:

* Laser vortex - Maybe the best bang for your buck. You can build this cool special effect for your home (or pro) haunt for around $30 bucks.

* Foam carving tool with variable power supply - This is not one of those cheap craft store special, but a real variable foam cutting power supply on par with those costing upwards of a $100 for around $25 bucks.

* Flicker circuit - The one, the only (the classic) fluorescent starter flicker circuit. For the soldering newbies, this is a great and very simple project to get you started on building your own haunt effects.

Doing all the actual work will be home haunters Jeff Durette, GoE Labs chief mad scientist Pete Flaherty, and the head honcho of Haunt Forum, Zombie-F. Basically we're going to leverage Steve O's strong suit - non stop talking. Steve, Pete, Jeff and Dave will be available later for brain picking, but we suggest you pick Steve's brain before the after Gathering festivities begin.

Visit the Garage or Evil: Garage of Evil!!

Tour Fright Kingdom - by Tim Dunne and Fright Kingdom staff

Not only has Tim Dunne (the owner of the Fright Kingdom) asked to host this year's Gathering. He has also offered to give us a full tour of Bloodmere Manor and a sneak peek of the front room of the Psycho Circus.

Visit Fright Kingdom's websit: Fright Kingdom | Fright Fest | New Hampshire Haunted Attraction

Other information....

Silent Auction: To Benefit Team Halloween!

** Last year we raised $1,300.00, let’s see what we can do this year! ** Once again, some members will be cleaning out and donating their Halloween items for a silent auction to raise money for Team Halloween. Team Halloween is a charitable project, started by Mike Krausert of Bad Boys Scenic Design & Terror on the Fox and Nightmare New England that raises money for cancer research & support. All money raised will be donated to the “Massachusetts Breast Cancer Coalition” (MBCC). So, bring cash and maybe you will find a treasure while contributing to a worthy cause!"
For more information on MBCC, please visit: Massachusetts Breast Cancer Coalition.
For more information on Team Halloween, please visit Team Halloween. 

Costumes for Kids! - Fright Kingdom will be collecting donations for Costumes for Kids, a non-profit organization dedicated to bringing Halloween to less fortunate children. For more information on this charity, please visit Costumes for Kids.

Hotel Information - After searching around for the best accommodations and price, we have decided on the Radisson Hotel Nashua. Click on the following link for more information Hotels

Dinner & Magic Show - It has always been our intention to keep the party going after the Gathering day. For those of you that have been with us a while know that finding a place for all of us to get together, to eat, drink (yes Steve, I said drink) and/or just hang out, is not an easy task. So this year we put together a dinner and a show… a Magic show to be exact. Click on the following link for more information Dinner & Magic Show

Door Prizes - You don’t have to be a business to donate a door prize. Whether you own a business or simply have a prize to contribute, the East Coast Haunt Club and its gathering attendees would appreciate any donation! Please contact [email protected] ! 

** Click here to RSVP for this year's Gathering **
http://www.hauntclub.net/


----------

